

Ask YC: Is YC still accepting startups for the summer 2011 batch? - Iroiso

My startup applied late for the summer 2011 batch (We found out about it late and we are from Africa); we've not been contacted yet and they seem to have started; Are still considering late applications?
======
vladd
From <http://news.ycombinator.com/apply> :

> Sorry, we're no longer considering applications for summer 2011.

> Check back later to apply for winter 2012.

------
Iroiso
What I meant was that we haven't been replied; do we still have a chance of
getting in?. I'd really like an answer from someone in YC.

